# Lurking Kitty



## Twig (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Dec 3, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 3, 2007)

i dig 100%


----------



## Nurd (Dec 4, 2007)

lol it makes me think "sheeees gonna get it"


----------



## Twig (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks! =D


----------



## possiblesmooth (Dec 4, 2007)

interesting subject... curious cat.


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Dec 5, 2007)

My cat sniffed a lit candle before.  She stays well away from fire now!


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice capture.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 7, 2007)

I can has Fiya Ekstingisher?!


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 7, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> I can has Fiya Ekstingisher?!



lolz!


----------



## guppyman (Dec 9, 2007)

Very interesting...


----------

